# Best MBA Colleges in Pune? Plz Help..



## rishitells (Jan 16, 2011)

guys, one of my friend wants to MBA from pune, can u plz suggest which should he choose? There are a lot of choices by Maharashtra Common Entrance Test, and by other universities, but we are unable to decide which is good.


----------



## sapna.chawla82 (Jan 24, 2011)

Symbiosis is best for MBA.


----------



## girija.ahuja08 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Rishabh ,
                  It is totally depends on your friends level of interest, goals and situations. Because there are many categories involved in MBA. I would advise your friend to pursue what interest he has the most.
Ask him to follow his career intention and pursue what he desire, another's opinion is coming from their perspective and it might be unrelated to his thoughts.
Ask your friend to gather all the details about mba and decide his field of interest.
I would suggest him to visit this site Education India | Colleges | Universities | Cut Off | Institutes and Courses | Forum . when I came across finding information about MBA, I found this website have nice information about MBA and its related courses, also this website provides facility like Telephonic counseling that definitely helps to solve yours friends query.


----------



## theonlydevice007 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Rishab
I think Symbiosis is best College for MBA. 
thanks


----------



## Amit Shrivastava (Apr 12, 2011)

There are lots of good colleges available in pune..
Symbiosis
bimm
indira
mit

but it would be good if you get admission in symbiosis.


----------

